#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Диета и питание >  > > >  >  >  Грибы Шиитаке... кто умеет готовить?

## Denli

В общем, закупился я по случаю в лабазе сушеными грибами Шиитаке. Замочил и сделал супчик. Скажу сразу: варил долго, но грибы получились как резиновые и их поедание обеспечило проблемы... э...  со стулом.

Сделал попытку номер два. Замачивал грибы дольше, варил дольше. Результат не изменился.

Может я что-то не так делаю?

----------


## Ersh

Грибы шитаке это из китайской кухни, поищите в интернете, как там их готовят

----------


## Этэйла

А Вы их сушеные покупали или живые?

----------


## Denli

Сушеные, очевидно. Раз замачивал...

----------


## Буль

Сиитаке не надо варить. их едят сырыми. Если они сухие - просто размочите еред употреблением.

----------

Шуньяананда (14.08.2018)

----------


## Этэйла

http://www.kedem.ru/glossary/fungi/20081208-fungi/

Мой секрет приготовления: я когда сушеные готовлю, если суп, добовляю молоко (тогда они не жесткие  :Smilie:  ) если тушу, то сметану.

----------

Denli (01.03.2009), Шуньяананда (14.08.2018)

----------


## Alexandre

Не знаю, актуально ли еще...

Лучше покупать сырыми. Можно в суп и варить, я лично жарю (масла кладу мало, но нужно что-нибудь солененькое, чтоб пустили сок).
Если сушеный, то предварительно отмачиваю. Сколько? Не знаю, обычно на ночь кладу.

ВАЖНО: ножка - жесткая. Обычно ее выкидывают (хотя она вполне съедобная)

Проблемы со стулом были, предполагаю, из-за качества продукта.

Вообще, способы приготовления аналогичны для большинства грибов. От шампиньонов мало чему отличаются (разве что вкуснее намного! По-китайски называются "ароматные грибы")
Еще, в китайской кухне вездесущи вот эти грибы Они не то чтобы особо вкусные, но очень хорошо вписываются в салат, жаркое, плов, суп, жареные блюда.

----------


## andrewp

размочить, обжарить в масле и вперед 8-)
очень интересный аромат получается.

----------


## Слава Эркин

Бао дал дельный совет, но лучше их размачивать в чём-то вкусном. Сделайте маринад по Вашему вкусу ( ну там лимон, чеснок, кунжутное масло, соль, перц и вообще всё что под руку попадёт, только маринад, когда Вы его пробуете должен быть <едрёным> что ли, потом размокшие грибы разбавят <едрёность>. Заворачивайте их в суши, делайте с ними салат с водорослями. Сам маринад потом вкусно хлебом хорошим вымачивать. На здоровъе!

----------

Буль (20.12.2009), Шуньяананда (14.08.2018)

----------


## Буль

Спасибо, Слава! Обязательно попробуем Ваш рецепт!

----------


## Gaza

Недавно узнал, что грибы практически не усваиваются организмом и перестал смотреть в их сторону. И вот эта новость ещё добавила. http://ariom.ru/forum/t31149.html

Упомянутый там Камал очень интересный и продвинутый мужик был. В инете много его видео.

----------


## Ygg

Прошу прощения за запоздалое вмешательство, но тема грибов очень близка, не могу удержаться. У нас на грибном форуме шиитаке обсуждали, правда, без учета "духовной составляющей", но всё же лучше чем ничего. Там дело такое: очень важно не переусердствовать с термообработкой - иначе на выходе получится совершенно бесполезная клетчатка резинообразной консистенции. Всё, что в них есть хорошего (скажем, антиоксиданты) быстро убивается кипячением.

----------

Шуньяананда (14.08.2018)

----------


## Этэйла

Еще совет, есть такая фуготерапия, тогда на кофемолке  смешиваются все сушёные(мейтаки,шийтаки, не буду перечаслять все) ,принимать по 1 ч ложке, натощах и запивать молоком, у кого лактоза не усваивается, покупайте безлактозное, можно  с зеленым чаем заваривать...(имею ввиду чай)

----------

Шуньяананда (14.08.2018)

----------


## Светлана Иванова

что-то никто не выложил ни одного полного рецепта с этими грибами. 
попытаемся исправить.
предлагаю рецепт макарон фарфалле с луком и грибами шиитаке.
для приготовления этого блюда понадобится 50 г свежих грибов шиитаке, три столовых ложки оливкового масла, одна щепотка соли и смеси перцев, один зубчик чеснока, 300 г макарон фарфалле, 20 г сыра пармезан, три веточки забреца.

Лук и чеснок нарежем мелко и обжарим на оливковом масле.  Если у вас, как и у меня, грибы сушёные, то предварительно их необходимо замочить в воде минут на 20. Застелить сито бумажной салфеткой и слить с них воду в какую-нибудь ёмкость. Салфетка нужна для того, чтобы весь песок, который на грибах, не попал в воду. Промываем грибы, нарезаем. Воду, которую слили, сохраняем. Нарезанные грибы добавим в обжаренный лук. Туда же — немного воды, в которой были замочены грибы.  Ставим на газ и тушим до частичного испарения воды.  Фарфалле отварим, воду сольём. Добавим к луково-грибной смеси. Солим, перчим. Перемешаем.  Блюдо готово. 



Подаём тёплым, присыпав пармезаном и тмином. Приятного аппетита!

Отсюда http://webspoon.ru/ingridient/griby-shiitake

----------

Алик (04.10.2014)

----------


## Буль

А в чём здесь цимес шиитаке? То же самое можно проделать с любыми другими грибами... Я бы даже мог подправить этот рецепт...

----------


## Светлана Иванова

в принципе - да, но в оригинале так было. понятно, что можно и другими грибами заменить, кардинально от этого ничего не изменится.

----------

Алик (04.10.2014), Буль (03.10.2014)

----------


## Нико

> А в чём здесь цимес шиитаке? То же самое можно проделать с любыми другими грибами... Я бы даже мог подправить этот рецепт...


А вот Бао. Давай зажжём с рецептом с любыми абсолютно доступными грибами. Напиши что-нибудь такое, чтобы было вкусно!

----------


## Алик

"Грибы шиитаке, конечно полезны, но не более чем все другие грибы. Приписывать чудодейственные свойства шиитаке, купленным в супермаркете, не стоит. И вот почему: на самом деле существует несколько культур этих грибов, и на нужды фармакологии и косметологии идут только специальные «лекарственные» шиитаке, максимально приближенные к дикорастущим. Они имеют выраженную горчинку во вкусе и выглядят довольно неаппетитно – тонкие длинныем ножки, почти прозрачные шляпки. В Японии их называют «донко шиитаке». Те плотные и аппетитные шиитаке, что выращиваются и продаются сегодня повсюду, были выведены американскими селекционерами в конце XX века. Естественно, что селекция была направлена на вкус и урожайность, о сохранении полезных свойств и речи не было. Но как это часто бывает, слава лечебных шиитаке автоматически перешла и на их родственников, чем успешно пользуются недобросовестные продавцы, говоря, что их шиитаке «лечат всё»." http://kedem.ru/glossary/fungi/20110928-shiitake/

----------


## Алик

> А вот Бао. Давай зажжём с рецептом с любыми абсолютно доступными грибами. Напиши что-нибудь такое, чтобы было вкусно!


 Самый простой рецепт  ( и  самый необычный вкус)  : сырая шляпка белого гриба режется на тонкие ломтики, посыпается мелкой солью ( по вкусу), укладывается  на тонкие ломтики черного хлеба и все. Но так можно есть только свежие белые грибы.

----------


## Буль

> А вот Бао. Давай зажжём с рецептом с любыми абсолютно доступными грибами. Напиши что-нибудь такое, чтобы было вкусно!


Meine budden! Да самое простое и всегда вкусное: паста с белыми грибами грибами в сливочном соусе. Просто и эффективно. Я уже их насушил, так что будут сушёные. Подойдёт?

----------


## Акулина

Люблю готовить грибы.
Грибной гуляш

Отличная замена мясу для постного дня. Рекомендую гуляш грибной.
Продукты 
(на 4 порции)
Шампиньоны - 500 г
Лук репчатый - 2 шт.
Масло растительное - 3 ст. л.
Мука - 1 ст. л.
Кетчуп - 1 ст. л.
Соль - по вкусу
Чеснок - по вкусу
Специи любимые - по вкусу
Перец черный (молотый) - по вкусу

1. Свежие грибы помыть и отварить 10 минут, откинуть на дуршлаг. Затем нарезать.
2. Лук очистить, помыть и мелко накрошить. 
3. Нагреть сковороду, налить растительное масло. Грибы и лук слегка обжарить на сковороде, помешивая, на среднем огне.
4. Чеснок очистить и раздавить в чесночнице.
5. Добавить в грибы чеснок и специи, тушить до готовности 10 минут.
6. Посыпать грибы мукой, добавить кетчуп, при желании, можно влить немного воды, заправить солью и перцем, тушить еще несколько минут.
7. Грибной гуляш готов. Подавать к столу в горячем виде с салатом из свежих овощей или картофельным пюре.
Приятного аппетита!

----------

Hang Gahm (21.08.2018), Кеин (15.08.2018)

----------


## Акулина

Вот вкусный салат с опятами рецепт.
Винегрет "Веночек"

К зимним праздникам предлагаю необычное оформление салата "Винегрет". Вкусный и красивый винегрет с маринованными грибами - отличный ответ на вопрос, что приготовить на Новый год 2020 и Рождество.
Продукты 
(на 6 порций)
Свекла - 300-400 г
Картофель - 400-500 г
Морковь - 200-300 г
Опята маринованные - 125-150 г
Лук зеленый - 1 пучок
Зелень петрушки - 3-4 веточки
Лимон (для сока) - 0,5 шт.
Масло оливковое - 3-4 ст. ложки
Горчица (русская) - 1-2 ст. ложки
Соль - 1,5-2 ч. ложки (по вкусу)

Как приготовить праздничный салат винегрет:

Свеклу отварить (тщательно вымыть, залить водой, варить около 40 минут, мягкость проверить ножом). Готовую свёклу остудить, очистить. Одну небольшую свеклу (или примерно шестую часть общего веса свеклы) отложить для украшения. Остальную свеклу нарезать кубиками.
Морковь отварить (тщательно вымыть, залить водой, варить около 25 минут). Готовую морковь остудить, очистить. Одну морковь (или четверть общего веса моркови) отложить для украшения. Остальную морковь нарезать кубиками.
Картофель отварить (тщательно вымыть, залить водой, варить 20-25 минут). Остудить, очистить и нарезать кубиками.
Грибы отцедить от жидкости и мелко нарезать.
Зеленый лук вымыть и мелко нарезать.
Соединить все нарезанные  компоненты винегрета.
Перемешать и посолить.
Для заправки выдавить сок из половины лимона.
Добавить к лимонному соку горчицу и оливковое масло.
Хорошо взбить заправку для салата.
В салат "Винегрет" добавить приготовленный соус-заправку. Перемешать.
На середину плоского блюда поставить банку или бутылку. Выложить винегрет вокруг, слегка утрамбовать его. Вынуть бутылку.
Из отложенных овощей нарезать тонкие широкие полоски, свернуть их, формируя розочки. Украсить праздничный салат "Винегрет" розочками из овощей и зеленью петрушки.
Праздничный салат "Винегрет" с маринованными грибами готов. 
Приятного аппетита!

----------

Алик (18.09.2020)

----------


## Акулина

А я варю суп грибной

----------

Алик (18.09.2020)

----------

